# Just checked the price of my old winter tyres...



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

So I was just checking how much a new set of winter tyres would cost me now. I last ordered in 2011 & the tyres cost £296.00 (£316.00 inc delivery).

I was kinda shocked to see that the same tyres, for the same car, from the same people now cost £220.80 (£240.80 inc delivery). That's a difference of £76 cheaper on the 4.

Tyres are Vredestein Snowtrac 3 XL 185/60/r15.

Does anyone know why the drastic reduction?


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Because most people now how come to sense that we live in England and don't need winter tyres.

Off to get the popcorn.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Prices are up and down all the time, best time to buy is in the summer, maybe if they have ordered a lot for winter and it appears we aren't going to have a lot of snow then they may sell them off cheaper, when i bought mine (now sold when car went) i paid £110 is for them, by the time winter came they were over £200 !

Ps ignore the above comment, he can enjoy his popcorn alone :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Similar story here. I bought 2 Nokians just over a month ago at £95 each, yet 2 years ago they were £117 each.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Ps ignore the above comment, he can enjoy his popcorn alone :thumb:


I'll enjoy knowing that what I have stated above is true. 
My brother is a sales manager for Stapletons and winter tyres are down in sales by 40% this year. 
After completing a month long survey with supplied garages, the main out come was that the public no longer think it's worth buying.
Prices have fallen due to demand falling it's that simple.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Markg2013 said:


> I'll enjoy knowing that what I have stated above is true.
> My brother is a sales manager for Stapletons and winter tyres are down in sales by 40% this year.
> After completing a month long survey with supplied garages, the main out come was that the public no longer think it's worth buying.
> Prices have fallen due to demand falling it's that simple.


If it makes you feel better i didn't bother buying any for my new car either :thumb: , i also suspect a lot purchased last year and the year before and therefore don't need a new set this year.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

because they go up and down all the time bloke told me a tyre shop that and oils loads cheaper now.and chinese are produceing more of there own brands


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Shaun said:


> If it makes you feel better i didn't bother buying any for my new car either :thumb: , i also suspect a lot purchased last year and the year before and therefore don't need a new set this year.


I'm not bothered just telling you what I know.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Markg is probably right, especially given the relatively mild winters of the last two years. Wind the clock back a little farther and the more extreme winter weather saw many of us stuck on roads that usually would have been relatively easily passed with 'normal' tyres. I'd say if this winter is as bad as is predicted, demand for winter tyres could well increase, as will price. Basic economics. Now is the time to buy I reckon. 

Cooks


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, now that I've read all that it makes sense lol

I bought the tyres the year after the harshest winter we'd had here in NI in alike a gazillion years or something.

I guess the milder winters of '12 & '13 have led to a drop in demand & contributed to the lower prices.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

winter tyre sales have been low the last couple of years, as there was very little cold weather and snow. however i can guarantee if we get some snow every man and his dog will want them and yesterday :wall:


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

To be fair I should have stated the facts I know first. If your only driving a normal class of car I think you would be far better off spending your money on a good set off all season tyres. 
If you were living somewhere which has snow fall for 3 months of the year then a good set of winter tyres would be a good idea and in most countries it is the law you use them, pretty sure the Germans have this.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Markg2013 said:


> To be fair I should have stated the facts I know first. If your only driving a normal class of car I think you would be far better off spending your money on a good set off all season tyres.
> If you were living somewhere which has snow fall for 3 months of the year then a good set of winter tyres would be a good idea and in most countries it is the law you use them, pretty sure the Germans have this.


strictly not true but i get what you mean and for most its what they do. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was surprised too,I got Yokohama W drive tyres 225/40/R18 for £106 quid a corner which is a pretty good price,they perform very well to.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

weemax said:


> Yeah, now that I've read all that it makes sense lol
> 
> I bought the tyres the year after the harshest winter we'd had here in NI in alike a gazillion years or something.
> 
> ...


I've had winter tyres for years now and thankfully have never been stuck. Banbridge was littered with rear wheel drive cars stranded at the bottom of even the slightest inclines. There's a certain amount of satisfaction you get from driving past....

Cooks


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Another reason will be there is a newer winter tyre by them the Snowtrac 5.


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

I use winter tyres to the wife's mini mainly because of all the mud we have on the roads near us. You don't just need snow for them to work . She even commented the other day how much safer the car feels with them on


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Every year the same old discussion raises its ugly head....Those that use them think they are the bees knees, those that dont use them think they are hype and not worth the money. I used to think they were hype..now my bees have knees.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This is the first year I've run winter tyres and so far I've seen absolutely no improvement at all. 

The car feels softer and less responsive with them on. I've never once in my life felt that summer tyres were at all bad in subzero conditions. I didn't buy into this below 7 degrees and suddenly winter tyres come into their own. 

They don't offer any more grip than my previous tyres. 

I bought them this year as I fear we'll have lots of snow and I've got quite a few trips that I really need to make. That and my old tyres were worn made me take the opportunity to buy winter tyres. 

It'll be interesting to see how they behave when the snow actually comes, but unless it snows, they've been pretty much a waste of money for me. 

If you can live without your car for a few days when the snow is down, I wouldn't advise you to run out and buy winter tyres. 

They have become the big thing in just the last few years, but everyone did seem to manage well enough years ago. 

I'm actually wanting some snow to try them out and feel I've got some value from them.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've ran them the last 5 winters and only 2 and a bit of those have had serious dumps of snow but that is when you see the difference. In snow traction, cornering and braking are head and shoulders above summer tyres. Last winter we had one day of snow but I'm still glad I had them on rather than sliding about struggling to get up the hill to my work.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kerr said:


> They have become the big thing in just the last few years, but everyone did seem to manage well enough years ago.


The thing with that though is that as the years have gone on the width of tyres has increased.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

This morning my usual trek to work was like driving on a skating rink. My car felt reasonably stable, but i did notice the car behind drifting wide and pushing its nose wide on a number of corners - perhaps it was due to the tyres, perhaps not. I definitely like having the winter tyres on both our cars. If they save my wife and son from getting stuck somewhere, then for me they're worth it. 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ta daaaaa









Cooks


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

My daughters Fabia was in last week for some warranty work, whilst there I spotted thy're doing a set of steel wheels with winter tyres, fitted for £450inc.
Booked in for Wed:thumb:


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys just remember to tell your insurance if your swapping wheels overs for winter tyres. Had 2 claims dismissed from Churchill this week due to not telling them about a change of wheels from winter tyres.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Markg2013 said:


> Guys just remember to tell your insurance if your swapping wheels overs for winter tyres. Had 2 claims dismissed from Churchill this week due to not telling them about a change of wheels from winter tyres.


Good point Markg. I bought another set of factory 18" seat exeo alloys, so effectively the only thing that has changed is the rubber.

Cooks


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Supply n demand, and nice low oil price - great if you're looking to buy now. Put a set of Dunlop WinterSport 3D on a spare set of alloys for my OHs MINI 2 weeks ago. Were great today on the greasy wet roads, despite 8-9'C ambient



Winter wheels will be going onto my countryman next weekend.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Good point Markg. I bought another set of factory 18" seat exeo alloys, so effectively the only thing that has changed is the rubber.
> 
> Cooks


It's not the tyres it's the fact people put different size wheels on and from alloy to steel or the other way round. To an insurer, this is a mod to the car which is now not standard factory spec. 
One unlucky customer is having to spend the best part of £3k out off her own money now Churchill have said no to the repair.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Markg2013 said:


> It's not the tyres it's the fact people put different size wheels on and from alloy to steel or the other way round. To an insurer, this is a mod to the car which is now not standard factory spec.
> One unlucky customer is having to spend the best part of £3k out off her own money now Churchill have said no to the repair.


I had asked my insurer about this a few years back when i first started using winters, and that informed my decision to buy 17s for my passat and wifey's Megane (both had factory 17 inch rims).

I bought my first Exeo 2 years ago and bought factory 17s for it and notified them when changing over. Now that i have the standard 18 inch alloys for the winters, there's no material change.

I cant imagine how that customer felt!!! :doublesho

Cooks


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Good place to check tyre prices:
tyreshop.co.uk
:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It was a good day yesterday to test out my Yokohama W drives


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fab pic Ross!!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I got to test my Dunlop SP Sport 01 A/S (all season) tyres in the snow over the tops in Castleton the other day - Quite impressed, only slightly less grip than Nokian winter tyres. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like these two photos,I an really impressed with the Yokohama W drives combined with the Subaru it's unstoppable in the white stuff.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

wow


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ross said:


> I really like these two photos,I an really impressed with the Yokohama W drives combined with the Subaru it's unstoppable in the white stuff.


I though the entire point of winter tyres is you would be able to stop? :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I though the entire point of winter tyres is you would be able to stop? :lol:


Baddumm tisshhh


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

He's here all week. 

Take my wife...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Where's my tumble weed haha


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Markg2013 said:


> Guys just remember to tell your insurance if your swapping wheels overs for winter tyres. Had 2 claims dismissed from Churchill this week due to not telling them about a change of wheels from winter tyres.


Interesting - not quite what this official document from the ABI would suggest..

https://www.abi.org.uk/~/media/File...nter tyres The motor insurance commitment.pdf

Encouraging to see a lot of insurers recognisign the benefits, but very inconsistent in their wording of winter wheels or winter tyres etc


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

percymon said:


> Interesting - not quite what this official document from the ABI would suggest..
> 
> https://www.abi.org.uk/~/media/File...nter tyres The motor insurance commitment.pdf
> 
> Encouraging to see a lot of insurers recognisign the benefits, but very inconsistent in their wording of winter wheels or winter tyres etc


Most are fine about it.

What I did notice is a lot of the snow tyres have a low speed rating.

I'd be making sure that the tyre does come with the correct load and speed rating even if you intend to be driving slowly.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

percymon said:


> Interesting - not quite what this official document from the ABI would suggest..
> 
> https://www.abi.org.uk/~/media/File...nter tyres The motor insurance commitment.pdf
> 
> Encouraging to see a lot of insurers recognisign the benefits, but very inconsistent in their wording of winter wheels or winter tyres etc


It's not so much the tyres but the wheels not being standard in most cases. Most people seem to put a smaller wheel with winter tyres due to being cheaper. But even changing to a smaller wheel is a mod to the car no matter what way you look at it, if the insurer can get out of not paying out for a claim then they will no matter what.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Markg2013 said:


> It's not so much the tyres but the wheels not being standard in most cases. Most people seem to put a smaller wheel with winter tyres due to being cheaper. But even changing to a smaller wheel is a mod to the car no matter what way you look at it, if the insurer can get out of not paying out for a claim then they will no matter what.


Best advice is stick to the manufacturers recommendations, or better still their winter wheel sets.


----------

